# Today's field practice



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like it went well .. do you like the guy?

Flip a brat? A Sunfire dog being a spit fire? ... grins ... he should meet the whole darned family LMAO


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Sounds like it went well .. do you like the guy?
> 
> Flip a brat? A Sunfire dog being a spit fire? ... grins ... he should meet the whole darned family LMAO


hee hee....I remember when Susan Pilkerton started Freebie (a chickie littermate) in field work when she retired her from obedience. She said Freebie loved it and was really good at it, but she didn't see how she was ever going to be able to steady her for senior because she was so excited out in the field. It seemed funny because at the time she was ranked somewhere within the top 10 obedience goldens, but couldn't hold steady in the field for anything! 

The guy seems very nice, wants me to come eat dinner at his house and meet his family. He really wants to impart all of his knowledge to me. He even talked about buying a pup for me to train through all the stages and then selling it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and one thing I learned....Flip will be trained on a prong collar at all times until he is steady. I had a tab hooked to a buckle collar, and I got pulled to the ground when he went for the dokken. If we had been standing a foot closer, I would have been face first in the pond!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Oh and one thing I learned....Flip will be trained on a prong collar at all times until he is steady. I had a tab hooked to a buckle collar, and I got pulled to the ground when he went for the dokken. If we had been standing a foot closer, I would have been face first in the pond!


OK, had to laugh once I read you didn't land in the pond! I can so see Towhee doing that - all 54 pounds of her but she's like a freight train when she wants some thing  She is still learning fetch though so no birds for her yet. And you know, I don't know if its because she is a rehome, but she honestly wants to please so perhaps that will temper some of that strong mindedness.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, I wish I could have someone come pick Flip up while I'm at work every day and work him for a couple of hours. You know the saying "A tired dog is a good dog..."

Between dock diving yesterday and field work today, tonight he has been a very, very good dog


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Found it!

Sounds like the guy will be great as long as you think he is cool. Is he retired, it sounds like he might be bored and wants to take you under his wing. I would have loved to see some video. So how often are you going to get together?

I'm thinking of taking one of Trip's sisters as a train and sell, just for fun, I don't expect to make any money, but David said I can't "have" any more dogs, but one that is in for "training" is okay.


----------

